# [ATI] Pas d'accélération matérielle malgré les drivers ATI

## Martin.

Bonjour à tous.

Voilà, je voudrais faire marcher l'accélération matérielle avec ma carte graphique Ati Radeon 9600 XT, mais pas moyen.

Ce que j'ai fait :

- Recompiler mon kernel en modifiant ce qu'il fallait en comparaison avec [url=http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers]Gentoo-wiki[url]

- Installer x11-drivers/ati-drivers (V. 8.32.05)

- Lancer eselect opengl set ati

- Configurer Xorg avec aticonfig.

Or, après redémarrage, je reste sans l'accélération matérielle :

```
$ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
```

Mon xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "ch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Sony"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Merci à tous pour votre aide.Last edited by Martin. on Mon Feb 26, 2007 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Question, tu as fait "eselect opengl set ati" ?

----------

## Martin.

En effet. J'ai oublié de le mensionner.

Mensionner, avec un t ou un s ?

----------

## nykos

même question  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

mentionner.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

il me semble qu'il faille ajouter

```
Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Dans ton xorg.conf

----------

## El_Goretto

Infos nécessaires: ta version de noyau, celle de Xorg, et as-tu un framebuffer?

----------

## Martin.

Ajouter la section "DRI" n'a rien changé  :Sad: 

Noyau 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

Et pas de frame buffer.

Merci pour votre aide  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Si tu remets la version 8.30.3-r1 d'ati-drivers, as tu l'accélération?

Tu as quelle version de x11-base/xorg-x11 et de x11-base/x11-drm?

----------

## titoucha

A ma connaissance le paquet x11-drm ne sert à rien avec les pilotes propriétaires, il est utile pour les pilotes libres.

```
x11-base/x11-drm-20060608  VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -radeon -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via"
```

----------

## nykos

je confirme, il n'est pas installé chez moi

----------

## Martin.

Ni chez moi.

Passer en 8.30.3-r1 n'a rien changé.

Je suis sous Xorg 7.1.1.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Désolé pour x11-drm, (paquet installé effectivement lors de mon essai beryl/driver open source).

Il n'a donc plus lieu d'être présent.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Sans log , on va tatonner.Tu pourrais envoyer le /var/log/Xorg.0.log stp

----------

